# Is Civil Service Great?



## T-Cop4Life (May 4, 2002)

I was just wondering.......So many people out here looking for jobs complain about Civil Service. My question is, if you are an officer currently with a civil service department, do you think Civil Service is good or bad?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

This topic has come up numerous times, so I'll keep it short and sweet. Personally, I'd agree with Mike that the vetran's preference is misapplied, with some people who deserve it not receiving it. However, I would like to see vet's receive points as opposed to automatic placement on the top of the list.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey PearlOnyx,

Sounds like a good idea to me. Next step is establishing criteria for what a vet is.

The legislature sure needs to look at this one CAREFULLY. If not, some category(s) will still get overlooked. I think most will agree it is F*CKED up right now

I think MPA and SPAM need to jump on the appropriate legislative committee, or find at least two(2) state reps/sens who can do something


----------



## Coops320 (Aug 6, 2003)

This reply is coming from someone who received a 99 and a 100 on his last two civil service tests.....I hate civil service! I cant belive when I received a 99 i was #7 on the hire for my residency preference list and when I received a 100 I was tied for #5. At the top of the list 1 disabled vet who I knew from high school and 3vets right under him. Now the question I have to ask is what makes these vets a better potential police officer than me? I happen to know the disabled vet is is a mule when it comes to intelligence. I have no idea about the other 3 vets. Heck I shouldn't even be saying what I am saying...I am just very frustrated with the system!!! Sorry for everyone who had to read my rant....it did feel good to vent though.


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

You are right on though. They should throw vets a couple points but not go to the head of the line. Very unfair when someone who got an 82 on the test gets hired over someone who scored a 98.

We all support the troops and they deserve some recognition, but if you can't do well on a test you should not find yourself in the #1 slot. After 9/11 the SP's at my base were ranting and raving about being activated and being pulled away from their city/town Civil Service police jobs. I didn't hear them complaining when they were claiming the preference to get hired in the first place. They were the first ones trying to get out as quick as they could when they were being sent to Afganistan.


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

If I am not mistaken, MSP only throws Veterans a few points, not the Civil Service head of the line for clapping out the erasers policy.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

If I can interject here, this post was discussed in depth about a year ago... I hear alot about people disagreeing about the way Vet status is given out, but has anyone actually wrote to the governor or their legislator? 


If not, maybe its a good idea to do??


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

my question is : is the veterans prefrence given to people who do not enter combat?


----------



## autox5191 (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes this is from HRD Website. Look at last line of thread, any one thats served in any branch since 8/2/90 is a Vet in Massachusetts eyes


Pursuant to Massachusetts General Law Chapter 4, section 7, clause 43, a veteran is an individual whose (a) last discharge or release from wartime service, as defined below, was under honorable conditions and who (b) served in the Army, Navy, Marine Corps, Coast Guard, or Air Force of the United States for not less than ninety days active service, at least one day of which was for wartime service.

Wartime Service	Applicable Dates	Requirements
World War II	9/16/40 - 6/25/50 At least 90 days of active service
Korean	6/25/50 - 1/31/55 At least 90 days of active service
Vietnam I	2/1/55 - 8/4/64	At least 180 days of active service
Vietnam II	8/5/64 - 6/4/76	At least 90 days of active service
Lebanese Peace Keeping Force	8/25/82 - withdrawal	Receipt of campaign medal for service from Lebanon
Grenada Rescue Mission	10/25/83 - 12/15/83	Receipt of campaign medal for service
Panamanian Intervention Force	12/20/89 - 1/31/90	Receipt of campaign medal for service
Persian Gulf	8/2/90 - Closing date yet to be determined


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

NTVS.... Yes, even people who served at an Airport or even the Quaban after Sept 11 are vets.


----------

